# Oyster Stew....



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

WE always have a oyster roast and oyster stew on Sat or Sun after Thanksgiving...tired of Turkey...anyways I tried a new version of my old recipe and it was a hit with all the gang.

Finely chop equal amounts of bell pepper, scallions & celery.
Only need about 1/2-2/3 cup total of all 3.
Saute' with a stick of real butter till well soft.
sprinkle with Ceyenne Pepper to taste. (1 tablespoon)
add 1qt half & Half & rest whole milk, cook stirring at all times till milk is good and hot, add 1-2 pints oysters and juice and cook an additional 3-4 mins. 
Have plenty of crackers....


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

sounds great!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*How*

much milk[whole] total. Including half and half.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*how much milk...*

I used 1 quart of half and half and 1/2 gallon of whole milk.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks.*

I'll cut that in half and leave out the hot pepper.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Oyster Stew*

Well I just got back from the grocery store. I already screwed it up. I got heavy whipping cream instead of half & half. 

I think I will use 1/2 gallon whole milk, half a quart of the heavy whipping cream, oysters, celery, scallions and salt and pepper. 

We will see how that turns out. Should I cut down a little more on the heavy whipping cream?? Will post how it turns out later. 


Darin


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*whipping cream...*

use only about half of that...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Oyster Stew*

Turned out great. Too hot to eat right now but the tongue scalding samples are awesome. Waiting for the kids and wife to get home from scouts.
Shoudl be cool enough to eat by then.

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Now I know what you were up to. Sounds pretty good to me. You must be using mountain oysters up your way. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Oyster Stew*

I am saving the mountain oysters for your next trip down Bill.
I know how much you like them. Have you enjoyed the venison oysters off the bucks we kill the other week?

Darin


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

*Close: Its a Bookbinders Oyster Pot Pie*

This is the true blue 4 star from Philly. Directly 
from the restaurant and it is wicked.

Pastry:2 cups flour
2/3 cup shortening
salt
1/2 plus cup milk Cut shortening in with pastry blender-add milk and carefully blend all together - Do not knead! 
Any pie dough will be sufficient here I make mine with water only and no milk, but whatever you like.

Filling:
1 Pint fresh shucked oysters
heavy cream
2 T butter
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup choppec carrot
2 Tsp flour
1/2 tsp salt1/8 tsp cayenne
1 tsp Worscestershire
1 Tsp chopped Parsley



1] Drain Oysters reserving liquor. Add enough heavy cream to liquor to make 1 cup Set aside.
2]Melt the butter in medium saucepan. Add onion, celery and carrot. Saute for 5
3]Stir in the flour until blended Stir in the Oyster liquor mixture, half the salt,cayenne and Worcestershire. Cook stirring constantly until mixture boils and thickens
4] Add Oysters heat gently for 2 to 3 until they begin to firm up
5]Divide creamed oysters into 4 shallow caserole dishes or one larger oven ready pie plate. Cool for 10 minutes.
6] Arrange pastry on top Bake the shallow bowls or pie plate on a cookie sheet to prevent spills. 375 for 15-20 until crust is lightly browned. 
Sounds froo froo? Perhaps,but this is lights out. You will need fresh oysters and liquor for this. Tis the season.


----------

